# St Thomas's Hospital Stockport



## dead pigeon (Mar 21, 2010)

*St Thomas's Hospital Stockport - Visited 03/10*

The hospital has treated thousands of older people and psychiatric patients on the NHS and was first a workhouse, opening its doors on Christmas Day 1841. After the NHS was formed in 1948 it became Shaw Heath Hospital and latterly was renamed as St Thomas's.
The buildings have been in continuous use providing a range of services in a variety of buildings added to the original buildings. The architectural merit of the original buildings is recognised by them being classed as Grade Two Listed Buildings. 
Much of the site has fallen into disrepair and there are now plans to turn its partly listed buildings into a GP super-centre, with the historic clock tower section becoming flats for first-time buyers. They are also about to embark on a £100 million property redevelopment at the town centre campus and it has recently acquired the former St Thomas Hospital, due for completion in 2011. 
My visit included most of the grounds apart from the Grade II listed building formally known as the 'Grubber' or workhouse in Victorian times, this will be preserved by Stockport college and is a separate photographic mission in itself. Demolition is scheduled for the remaining buildings which are undergoing debris and asbestos removal. Some days after my visit to St Thomas's I discovered that my Father in law was responsible for the removal of the last body from the morgue, about 7 years ago when he worked for Ben Lloyds, a local funeral directors.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice pics mate


----------

